# Pinhole in spray body



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

i have what appears to be a pinhole leak in the base of 2 of my hunter prs30 spray bodies. Is this a thing? Could it just be a band seal around the base or a grain of sand stuck somewhere or did the water really drill a hole through the plastic? best just to replace or try to fix? A little upset 2 have failed within a month.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Unscrew the brown screw off(leaving he body in the ground) and make sure it is all clean inside. After all the dirt you moved around, it could get clogged.


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

pulled the mechanics out and cleaned them off in a bucket of water to make sure no sand went back in. When they were out I discovered this hole thats in the base of each of the pieces that rises up. thought that was the problem but they all have the same hole. Anyone know why only some of them are shooting water out from here? whats the purpose of the hole?


----------



## Rain Bird Corp (Jun 6, 2018)

Pressure regulators (PR)need a vent to atmosphere to operate properly. The PR is in the riser stem near that hole. There is usually some sort of membrane which keeps the water in but lets the hole do its job. I would suggest that here, but I see you have a check valve model without pressure regulation. So, that makes my comments irrelevant. You will have to ask Hunter.

Hmmmm.... Check to see if non-leaking models have holes that do not completely penetrate the riser stem. Maybe they used the PR riser stem part (with through holes) on a non-PR model (which needs no hole), so now it leaks. Just a guess.


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

They are all pressure regulated. I called hunter and they said its a fault with the pressure regulator and that that hole should not rise above the cap. I'll swap the internals with some new ones tomorrow and see if that fixes it.


----------

